# Organic growth supressor



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi all, been applying a lot of chems to the yard (fungicides, PGR, pre-emergent) and curious about organic alternatives. are there organic compounds to combat fungus (dollar spot, for example) and to suppress growth (i use anuew and t-nex). for me, the kids and the dog. thanks!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Not aware of any organic PGR, but there are a ton of fungicides. In my experience the bio fungicides work pretty well for prevention, but still need to pull out the big guns for curative.

To mention a few,

Bio fungicides:
Serenade
Cease
Double Nickel

Others
Neem Oil
Liquid copper


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Not aware of any organic PGR, but there are a ton of fungicides. In my experience the bio fungicides work pretty well for prevention, but still need to pull out the big guns for curative.
> 
> To mention a few,
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Will begin my research with that!

I'm in central Texas with zoysia. Have warm and wet spring seasons. The yard is shaded and surrounded by a tall fence so have particularly ripe conditions for fungus. Want to move away from the chems if I can. Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If there's not a natural PGR yet, there probably will be eventually, just because there are organics that can accelerate growth (Kelp, Alfalfa). So, there has to be something that does the opposite. For now, I'd use the conventional PGRs you're using.

As far as fungicides, there is also something called a Phosphite. Not sure if it's truly natural.

You can add Companion to the list of biofungicides.

There is also organic grub prevention that just came out in the last couple of years, called GrubGone. The Andersons has it under a different name, too.

And for insecticide (mostly caterpillars) there is Thuricide. Not sure what they add to it; it smells like paint thinner. I know you guys often get the armyworms.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've used Actinovate SP as a fungicide with good luck


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Whole ground cornmeal is supposed to work on fungus.


----------

